# New to me Central Machinery mill - dry as a bone



## better-lathe-than-never (Aug 30, 2022)

I bought this mill from a 2nd hand store, they just brought it in from Estate Sale - the owner passed away several years ago.  The mill is in excellent condition but it hasn't seen oil in ages.  My plan is to take apart the table, clean the surfaces with WD40 and then oil it with ways oil - same one I use for my lathe.  

What else should I inspect/clean/oil to get it based-lined properly?


----------



## Steve-F (Aug 30, 2022)

Congrats! Check out this link, lots of good stuff in it about the same machine!









						Pretty sure I need a mill part III
					

No chips yet New toys though and more questions!  Spindle runout with this setup measures about .0003 Any feedback on the setup?




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Aug 30, 2022)

I guess I should be checking the spindle runout?  Not sure what to take away from that article above...


----------



## Steve-F (Aug 30, 2022)

Read it to the end and then are 2 more follow chapters from the same guy that takes it all apart with lots of good pics:<)








						Pretty sure I need a mill part 2 cleanup
					

continuing to poke away at exterior cleaning as time permits. In the middle of moving after 30 years so like to set aside a little time for something enjoyable and a beer!  Never been used has its good and bad sides. 24 year old cosmoline is either in a wax state or a varnish. Still working...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				











						Pretty sure I need a mill part III
					

No chips yet New toys though and more questions!  Spindle runout with this setup measures about .0003 Any feedback on the setup?




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Sep 7, 2022)

What should the lead screw and the bronze half-nut under the tables be lubricated with - grease or way oil?  I found a manual and it said way-oil but seems like a good application for molly-grease.  Let me know -


----------



## better-lathe-than-never (Sep 7, 2022)

I've looked at nearly all pics in those links above, but couldn't tell what was used on those bronze nuts holding the lead screws (X or Y axis).  Oil or grease - there is definitely old caked grease in there now...


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 7, 2022)

Oil


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 7, 2022)

Never use grease on chipmaking equipment unless the lube schedule specifically calls for it.  You may find grease in sealed sub-assemblies on some equipment, but that's the exception not the rule.  The Rong Fu mills are made to be operated with an oil can in one hand.  I recommend Vactra #2 for all of the ways and screws on that machine, and finishing every job with a paint brush (chip brush) to remove chips and spread oil.


----------

